# Need advice from the experienced....



## Zman (3 Nov 2009)

I need some advice badly....

I am currently working towards a career in law enforcement and about to begin the process with two local police forces. I find myself constantly pondering a career as an MP. However I have a couple of questions and worries. I have already spoken to a recruiter from my local Reg. Force Det. and was given some good advice regarding the issue I am about to confer about, yet I want to get what you could call "a second opinion". 

I posses strong experience in the law enforcement field starting with working as a Community Patrol Officer with Toronto Community Housing, in where I responded to anything from shootings to domestic disputes, not to mention working in some of the toughest areas of Toronto and constantly dealing with volatile situations. I also worked as a undercover loss prevention specialist, Certified Protection Officer for Toronto Union Station and currently employed as a Resource Protection Investigator. In some of my work capacities I have the opportunity to work with the local police force and have drawn some solid references from. On May 22nd I received a Citizens Award given to me by the Mayor of Toronto and 02 District Chief of Toronto Emergency Services at Dennison Armories. I also speak three languages. 

I have also received certification in crisis management (non violent) crisis intervention and some more. Here's the problem, I attended post secondary (Police Foundations) however was unable to finish due to some extenuating circumstances. From what my civi police recruiter had told me I fit the bill and should have a good chance of getting hired. The CDN Forces recruiter told me I need to look into receiving A N4 waiver. 

If there is anyone preferably current MP who can give me advice on what I should do and some insight into is being an MP realistic for me, please REPLY!

Finishing school right now is not much of an option due to the fact I am a new Father and my wife is home on maternity and I support the household.

I know I posses the essentials of what makes a good officer I just need the opportunity to prove myself.

Regards and thanks to those who took the time to read and reply.

Zoltan


----------



## mariomike (3 Nov 2009)

Zman said:
			
		

> On May 22nd I received a Citizens Award given to me by the Mayor of Toronto and 02 District Chief of Toronto Emergency Services at Dennison Armories.



I remember you. I was there. Not to get an award, just there. General Rohmer and Chief Farr presented you with a very well deserved "Citizen's Award" from the Department.  It took a lot of heart to do what you did.
Incidentally, that was THE Chief. Numero Uno. "Metro One".
That was last year wasn't it? This year it was at the Montecassino.


----------



## Zman (3 Nov 2009)

Yes it was May 22nd of last year (2008), Im sorry if I dont remeber you I dont know if we met? Anyway I really wanting a career in the armed forces specifically MP.

I hope all is well with you.


----------



## mariomike (3 Nov 2009)

No, I go every year. Always a bridesmaid, never the bride. hahaha


----------



## Zman (3 Nov 2009)

lol,, so what are the chances I''l get a response to my post???

How was the one this year?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Nov 2009)

Zman said:
			
		

> lol,, so what are the chances I''l get a response to my post???



You will get a responce but be patient......


----------



## mariomike (3 Nov 2009)

Zman said:
			
		

> How was the one this year?



Well, this year was a little different. The Mayor said some very kind words, then he said, "Mike come on up here!" So, I jumped out my chair and ran up for my award.
Then he said, "Not *you*, a-hole, sit down. The other one!"


----------



## Zman (3 Nov 2009)

LOL you should of recieved the award for enthusiasim 

Im sure youll get one, eventually there will be a situation where youll have to jump infront of bus and save someone..... or maybe a kitten yeah a kitten that'll do it ;D

I remember when they called me and asked me if I wanted to recieve the award, it was awkward at first, I didnt do what I did for an award. The whole experience was amazing though and the recognition was nice.


----------



## garb811 (4 Nov 2009)

I'm confused as to what it is you are actually asking.

Do you have qualities and experience that would be useful?  It appears that way.

Is there scope for pers to apply who have not completed the college diploma?  Yes, there is a caveat that states if someone has equivalent experience the diploma requirement may be waived.

Do you meet the requirements of the caveat?  I can't say yes or no.  What you need to do is follow through with the recruiter and push your file up.  The guys in DPM IT&E will evaluate your file against the required competencies and make the decision.


----------



## Zman (4 Nov 2009)

I'm confused as to what it is you are actually asking.

Basically what Im asking is there a chance for me to pursue a career as an MP or should I focus my efforts with a civi force where i may stand a better chance of being hired? 

I really want to pursue the MP option.

Im going to look into the caveat, I know I posses the essential compenticies, I just need the opportunity to show them.

What is the DPM IT&E are they the branch that makes the selction for MP's?

Regards.


----------



## garb811 (8 Nov 2009)

DPM IT&E=Deptuy Provost Marshal Individual Training and Education


----------



## Greymatters (18 Nov 2009)

Zman said:
			
		

> Basically what Im asking is there a chance for me to pursue a career as an MP or should I focus my efforts with a civi force where i may stand a better chance of being hired?



This is basically your problem - you are trying to get an answer as to probability of success rather than choosing an option that appeals to you.  Nobody here knows enough about you to actually rate your chances of success...


----------



## Wolf1412 (8 Dec 2009)

Zman

the only question you have to ask yourself is do you want to be a Police Officer or do you want to be a soldier with police skills. The MP Branch has many facets that you can be employed is from Patrols, CFNIS, NCIU, Security, VIP Security and CPP. But regardless you must think of yourself as a soldier first. As an Mp I have been deployed 6 times, including 2 to Afghanistan as both a Convoy Commander and POMLT PSS Comd. Though the policing skills are a necessary for the Job it is the soldier skills that get you home. You wanna be a Cop join a civilian forces. If you want to be a soldier with expertice in policing then come on over to the Meat Heads just be prepared to walk the blue line but bleed green.


----------



## FDO (8 Dec 2009)

If you want to be an MP submit all your proof of experience and any certs and awards you have. The Recruiting Centre will submit a PLAR (Prior learning assessment request). It is correct that the lack of "formal" education can be overlooked if you have the "street" education. It will be up to the Occupation Manager to decide if what you have is acceptable. No one on here can make that decision unless the CWO is on here.


----------



## lthitch (17 Dec 2009)

First off, this is my first post on army.ca, so salutations to you all. 

I dont expect to be able to offer near the experience these gentlemen have already submitted, but I will give you any advice I can. Most importantly, things have changed in a big way recently for the MP, MPO positions, which are now heavily competitive to get into. Even friends you may have that went in in recent years cannot give you any kind of expectation for the current set up. 

You will be merit listed and then selected from others in you're area to attend an MPAC or MPOAC board where you will go to a selected base with the other candidates for a period of 5 days while they assess certain skills you may or may not possess. I wont speak in detail but I will tell you of the many bright young men and women involved... not 'many' were successful.

My best advice for you, is *try for all of the agencies. * Policing is a very intricate and ever-changing job, and thus, only the few and proud are made for such a job. Everyone knows atleast one person who was incredibly intelligent and suitable for policework with a clean background who was still turned away. It's a finicky process to say the least, and the smallest thing may lead to a letter of deference. Does that mean you should never be a cop? Heck no. You see there are two kinds of people who strive to be officers. There are those that will try over and over until they are successful, and those who will defer once and choose a different career. 

As a current MPO, I will tell you, I was not successful my first outing with a police force despite being told I aced all processes.....and I have two degrees, a security background and an ultra clean history. Persevere and you will be successful.


----------



## BlueJingo (23 Dec 2009)

Zman said:
			
		

> I also speak three languages.



FDO posted a very good reply... 

In addition to certificates... provide the fact that you have been 'tested' in those languages... The fact that I can say yeah I speak Spanish means nothing unless I can give them the testing dates and your ability rating... That way it can be listed on your enrollment paperwork.  (I have yet to enrolled anybody that has proved they can speak more than 1 language [on paper])


----------

